# WHAT'S HAPPENING???



## Jbean (1 mo ago)

Hey everyone! So, my parents have had these chickens since 2020. They are so loving and friendly and I have no idea what is happening to this one chicken. Do we need to separate her from the others? Is she being bullied? Is this an illness? I don't know.... Any type of info and suggestions much appreciated!!! Thank you in advance! ~ Jill


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No wonder you're confused on what is going on. It doesn't look like picking. You never see straight lines down the back like that. 

It almost looks like something zipped down her back removing the feathers. There are also broken quills so it could be something she's doing to cause this.


----------



## Jbean (1 mo ago)

Yeah that's what I thought cause usually if another chicken is picking at her the quills would be gone too. That's why I'm looking for suggestions or options. I'm ready to put a camera in there. Poor little girl 😔


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to ask @dawg53 to weigh in with his thoughts about this.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, lots of helpful folks here!


----------



## Jbean (1 mo ago)

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

No wounds? would a hawk grab have done this? 
we use RING cameras in the coop & run & all over the property so we can see the chickens & various wildlife anytime. We like the RING very much. The downside us you have to have fast internet.


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)




----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

Those are still shots from the RING cameras


----------



## Jbean (1 mo ago)

NYhillbillies said:


> No wounds? would a hawk grab have done this?
> we use RING cameras in the coop & run & all over the property so we can see the chickens & various wildlife anytime. We like the RING very much. The downside us you have to have fast internet.


I wish I could do that. There is no internet wifi signal out there. I hope a hawk isn't doing that. Yikes! 😮


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would expect to see talon marks on her back. Although it is possible something made a try for her and that's all they came away with.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The hen couldve been picked on and since it's that time of year for molt, feathers are re-growing. However, I'm sure you wouldve noticed the "picking" going on much sooner and mentioned something about it. A rooster(s) over-mating her could be a possibility.
The other possibility is that she is simply recovering from a weird looking molt.
I'd inspect her for lice/mites while you're at it.
I'm just trying to cover all the possibilities.


----------



## Jbean (1 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> The hen couldve been picked on and since it's that time of year for molt, feathers are re-growing. However, I'm sure you wouldve noticed the "picking" going on much sooner and mentioned something about it. A rooster(s) over-mating her could be a possibility.
> The other possibility is that she is simply recovering from a weird looking molt.
> I'd inspect her for lice/mites while you're at it.
> I'm just trying to cover all the possibilities.


Lice or mites! How do you look for that on a chicken??? They don't a rooster. Thank you so much so much for the ideas and what could be going on!!!


----------



## Jbean (1 mo ago)

Thank you so much for everyone's suggestions and help with this. I am so grateful 🙏


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The easiest way to check for mites is after they go to roost. Using a flashlight lift feathers around their head/neck area. Check the vent area. If there are mites they'll scurry away from the light.

Winter can be really bad for mite infestations. At least that's what it seems like when you have to treat them after not having an issue all warm weather long.


----------



## Jbean (1 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> The easiest way to check for mites is after they go to roost. Using a flashlight lift feathers around their head/neck area. Check the vent area. If there are mites they'll scurry away from the light.
> 
> Winter can be really bad for mite infestations. At least that's what it seems like when you have to treat them after not having an issue all warm weather long.


Ok thank you I will check of that. I hope there is not any mites or lice they have 17 chickens 😬


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If one has them, then they all need to be treated for them. Chances that all will have to be checked is pretty slim.


----------

